# need a new hood



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

I currently have 2 small hoods on my 55g tank with standard bulbs, I would like to replace them with a hood for growing plants. The only ones I have found on line have brackets that hold them up in the air, which would be fine. My question is what about water evaporation? What is a good hood to replace my 2 small ones with, or can I buy bulbs to put in them for plant growth? Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it were me, I would ditch the hood the tank came with (assume it is the one it came with?) and replace it with glass canopies. Then it give you all the freedom you need to put whatever light you want, without the limitation of trying to keep those hoods.
Check here to see what I mean: Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Tops


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would just use 2 shop lights from home depot with 1/4" squard grid egg crate( lighting diffusers) for a tank top.

If you want to hide the "ugly" lights build a simple hood. 



my .02


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah I just don't use a hood at all and have a dual T5 fixture that sits about 2" above the tank edge

you do get a lot of evaporation though. it looses about an inch of water a day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a glass canopy and three lights on one and a glass canopy and two lights on the other.Will have a piece of glass on a three gallon with a strong light over it as well.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are looking for a quick fix you could probably put CFL bulbs in the hood you have, they are the ones sold as energy saving bulbs and fit in a normal socket. Look for high wattage pig tail shaped ones that say 6500K or daylight. The are fine for growing plants.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If it were me, I would ditch the hood the tank came with (assume it is the one it came with?) and replace it with glass canopies. Then it give you all the freedom you need to put whatever light you want, without the limitation of trying to keep those hoods.
> Check here to see what I mean: Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Tops


so, would I need 2- 24's, since my tank has the plastic divider on the top?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

driftwood said:


> so, would I need 2- 24's, since my tank has the plastic divider on the top?


Believe you want CD-930845. Measure inside lip edges side-to-side on each side. The back will have a plastic piece that you can do cutouts for filters/heaters/ect.


----------

